# DUAL LNB Dish Connections and DVR Questions



## rpe94 (Feb 21, 2015)

I have a question, that I hope someone can clarify.

I have a DUAL LNB DirecTV dish (NOT HD).

I was going to run the two lines (and a cable TV line) through a multi switch. I understand about using a diplexer on the other end to split up the signals at the receiver.

But what if two of the lines, I just want to go into the DirecTV DVR Plus (I think that's what their SD DVR is called). If I don't use the Diplexer, will the line just ignore that the cable signal is running on it?

I am running two lines into the DVR because I hear it's dual tuner (I haven't purchased it, yet).

Also, does this DVR run on wi-fi - so that I can stream / view my recordings on a remote device? Please advise.

Thank you,
Ray in "Snowy" Boston


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Please be more specific about your setup and model numbers?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

rpe94 said:


> ...
> Also, does this DVR run on wi-fi - so that I can stream / view my recordings on a remote device? Please advise.
> 
> Thank you,
> Ray in "Snowy" Boston


None of the SD DVRs support any sort of network connectivity or streaming.

Where are you getting this equipment? Be very careful buying used DirecTV equipment.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Maybe if you explain a bit more about what you are trying to accomplish...

Why do you want to diplex in this situation, is it because you have two coaxes entering the house and don't want to drill a hole to run a third? Are you using cable for internet? It may not be possible to diplex as cable systems upgrade to faster speeds they use higher frequencies that a diplexer will cut off, and your cable modem either won't work at all or will not perform well.

What is the reason behind wanting Directv in SD? Is it to save money, because you only have a SD TV, or because that's the dish you have installed?

Do you have Directv service now? If you don't, you will not be able to activate a SD DVR - Directv is no longer activating new SD service and even if you can get them to do so, it will be priced the same as HD service.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You also asked the same question here

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211495-splitting-a-line-from-a-slimline-dish/?p=3339628


----------



## rpe94 (Feb 21, 2015)

I realized the other thread was 10 years old, so I began a new one.

I am an existing DirecTV customer with a SD dish.

I want to access both CAble and Satellite channels on a couple other TV's, but the SD DVR just satellite.

Is there a way to copy programs from the SD DVR onto a computer since it doesn't have Wi-fi connectivity? Can I export the recordings, somehow?

But the questions remains, without the diplexer, will the SD DVR get the Satellite signal (and ignore the cable signal on the same coaxial)?

Thank you.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

rpe94 said:


> I realized the other thread was 10 years old, so I began a new one.
> 
> I am an existing DirecTV customer with a SD dish.
> 
> ...


You can buy capture cards from a PC that should be able to capture and record the composite output of the SD DVR. You can't export the recordings directly.

Without the diplexer it is not clear whether the SD DVR would work if you fed it a combined cable+satellite signal. But given that a diplexer costs a only a buck or two, why in the world would you want to set it up like that?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Based on the fact that older 3x4 switches made for DIRECTV® had a diplexer built in, I don't see why connecting to the DVR without a diplexer would not provide successful results


----------



## rpe94 (Feb 21, 2015)

I bought a Passive Multiswitch from Radio Shack for $1.80, and two diplexers for $16.00 each (expensive).

I'm using the Diplexers for a TV that will receive both cable channels and satellite channels. The other three lines out will go to TV's just receiving Satellite Signals (well two of them will go to the one TV with the DVR).

I just didn't want to have to buy a diplexer for each of the two lines going into the DVR, to just get the Satellite signal.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Diplexing cable and satellite is nasty business these days. Some elements of your cable service (especially if you have broadband) may not survive depending on how your cable company has things laid out now and in the future. Cable is under no requirement to make it easy or limit their use of the bandwidth and they can change their layout any time they want and without notice.

I recommend against it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rpe94 said:


> I bought a Passive Multiswitch from Radio Shack for $1.80, and two diplexers for $16.00 each (expensive).


They don't have to be

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Holland-Diplexer-DPD2-splitter-switch-satellite-FTA-/151500118714?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23461c5aba


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Diplexing cable and satellite is nasty business these days. Some elements of your cable service (especially if you have broadband) may not survive depending on how your cable company has things laid out now and in the future. Cable is under no requirement to make it easy or limit their use of the bandwidth and they can change their layout any time they want and without notice.
> 
> I recommend against it.


And it gets even worse if the TS upgrade to WHDVR with DIRECTV®. Days of diplexing are far gone.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

rpe94 said:


> I bought a Passive Multiswitch from Radio Shack for $1.80, and two diplexers for $16.00 each (expensive).
> 
> I'm using the Diplexers for a TV that will receive both cable channels and satellite channels. The other three lines out will go to TV's just receiving Satellite Signals (well two of them will go to the one TV with the DVR).
> 
> I just didn't want to have to buy a diplexer for each of the two lines going into the DVR, to just get the Satellite signal.


A passive multiswitch for $1.80? I'm guessing what you really bought was a splitter, not a multiswitch. Huge difference, and the splitter will cause you problems going forward.

A multiswitch requires either 2 or 4 coax (all of the coax lines from the dish) going to it's inputs, and then provides 4 or 8 outputs to feed receivers.

There is an FAQ on dishes and multiswitches, etc. It is getting to be a little dated, but still has a lot of good information in it. You might want to read it: http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/Dish,%20Multiswitch%20and%20Cable%20FAQ.pdf


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

peds48 said:


> They don't have to be
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Holland-Diplexer-DPD2-splitter-switch-satellite-FTA-/151500118714?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23461c5aba


Even better:

http://www.summitsource.com/jayco-diplexer-satellite-port-power-passing-mini-antenna-signal-combiner-splitter-high-performance-commercial-grade-aerial-video-splitter-direct-dish-mixer-separator-pass-part-sdx100-p-5292.html

Yeah, the description is a bit screwed up on this item but I've bought these before and it is the diplexer pictured. I think the price was 65 cents/ea when I bought them a couple years ago...darn inflation!


----------



## stvcmty (Oct 24, 2014)

rpe94 said:


> I bought a Passive Multiswitch from Radio Shack for $1.80, and two diplexers for $16.00 each (expensive).
> 
> I'm using the Diplexers for a TV that will receive both cable channels and satellite channels. The other three lines out will go to TV's just receiving Satellite Signals (well two of them will go to the one TV with the DVR).
> 
> I just didn't want to have to buy a diplexer for each of the two lines going into the DVR, to just get the Satellite signal.


Do you need a cable box at each TV (if yes, you more than likely have digital cable)? If digital cable is involved, the cable provider is more likely to be using frequencies above the TV cutoff for diplexers; they may even using frequencies into the bottom end of the IF band for the satellite signals.

If you are dead set on diplexing, you should really just diplex onto the lines that need SD sat and cable, leaving all the other lines as just sat or just cable. So, if only 1 TV needs Sat and Cable, dixplex cable onto that line and split it at the TV with another diplexer.


----------



## rpe94 (Feb 21, 2015)

But I think the problem with that is that the multiswitch, automatically diplexes all four lines coming out of it. Both the cable line and satellite line go into the multiswitch, with four lines coming out. And I do need one of those converter boxes (not a cable box) to receive unscrambled cable channels. The priority for me is that the lines without a diplexer at the TV end, let the satellite signal override the cable signal, so that the Satellite Receiver can recognize the signal, and at optimum resolution.


----------



## rpe94 (Feb 21, 2015)

This is the multi switch I purchased:

http://www.radioshack.com/radioshack-satellite-passive-multi-switch/1600985.html#q=multi%2Bswitch&start=1


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

As I said many times. You don't need a diplexer 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## stvcmty (Oct 24, 2014)

Twin coax's from SD dish need to go into the multi switch. A coax from the multi switch needs to go to every sat tuner you have.

Ideally the cable TV would stay separate from the sat coax's. Cable comes into the house, goes to splitter big enough to feed everywhere cable TV is needed, then coaxs go to cable boxes/converters.

If the one TV that will get cable and satellite can only have one coax run to it, then diplexers are needed. Use a pair and avoid the diplexer in the multiswitch. Take a cable from the multi switch, put it into the sat port on a diplexer. Take the cable TV line and put it into the TV port on the diplexer. Attach the TV/SAT port to the coax going to the room for sat/cable TV. In the room with the sat/cable TV, attach the TV/SAT port on diplexer to the coax coming into the room. Connect the sat box to the sat port, connect the cable converter to the TV port. If you only need cable in one room, using the antenna port on the multiswitch is stupid because there is a 4 way split in the multiswitch killing the cable signal to ¼ of what it started as.

(Done with this thread, I am starting to think we may be feeding the trolls)


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I think the only question the OP wanted answered was whether it would work. Peds48 answered it. The cables coming from the switch straight to the DVR "should" ignore the cable signal and work as SAT feeds.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

shadough said:


> I think the only question the OP wanted answered was whether it would work. Peds48 answered it. The cables coming from the switch straight to the DVR "should" ignore the cable signal and work as SAT feeds.


And many times.... :rotfl:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

rpe94 said:


> The priority for me is that the lines without a diplexer at the TV end, let the satellite signal override the cable signal, so that the Satellite Receiver can recognize the signal, and at optimum resolution.


Alas, as stvcmty pointed out, there's a pretty good chance that the cable signals for what you might want to watch are in the satellite frequency range and they would be mostly squelched (if you're lucky) by a diplexer. As I said, you don't get to choose where cable puts their TV channels (or their broadband or phone service) and they can change them anytime they want without notice. Know that there is no certain relationship between cable channel number and the frequency that it is cast on.


----------



## rpe94 (Feb 21, 2015)

Just received the Multiswitch from Radio Shack. No wonder they are going out of business. By the weight and complexity of this product, it is obvious that it should be priced at more than $1.80. Question: It asks to hook up the dual LNB connections as a V signal and an H signal. How do I know which line coming off the satellite dish is which?

Thank you,
Ray
Boston, MA


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rpe94 said:


> It asks to hook up the dual LNB connections as a V signal and an H signal. How do I know which line coming off the satellite dish is which?
> 
> Thank you,
> Ray
> Boston, MA


They are both the same, it does not matter.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

rpe94 said:


> Just received the Multiswitch from Radio Shack. No wonder they are going out of business. By the weight and complexity of this product, it is obvious that it should be priced at more than $1.80. Question: It asks to hook up the dual LNB connections as a V signal and an H signal. How do I know which line coming off the satellite dish is which?
> 
> Thank you,
> Ray
> Boston, MA


That V stand for Vertical and the H stand for Horizontal. Its basically representing the different polarities, but as peds has explained for your setup it won't matter which one you hook up.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

mexican-bum said:


> That V stand for Vertical and the H stand for Horizontal. Its basically representing the different polarities, but as peds has explained for your setup it won't matter which one you hook up.


Yes;

The "V" or vertical side of the multiswitch will supply 13v nominal to whatever side of the LNBF it is connected to always select the RHCP transponder set from that side, And the "H" or horizontal 18v nominal to always select the LHCP transponders from the other side.

Multiswitches like that are sometimes labeled V and H that way because they can also be used in some DTH satellite services that use linear polarization.


----------

